# Knocking noise from front of the car..



## Kristian_TT (Oct 31, 2006)

My car has a reletative loud knocking noise comming from the front of the car. Had a mechanic to look at it but he couldnt find anything, everything looked top notch he said.

The noise comes when driving in bumps and holes, but also when I swing the stearing wheel back and forth..

Would really appreciate some insight on this problem!


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

I had similar symptoms and a new ARB cured it.


----------



## Shyde (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi Buddy, I would say it rather sounds like the Front drop links, Quite cheap to buy and easily replaced, They can sometimes go in a way that you wouldnt be able to tell just by pusthig and prodding.

It could also be the Top mounts worn, Again easily replaced, You could jack it up to take the load off it and feel for any play.

Or as above, with the arb bushes


----------



## tommyd_tt (May 16, 2009)

Sounds to me like it could be the droplinks.


----------



## hooley (Dec 30, 2008)

Arb bushes ( or possibly the collars on the arb itself) or drop links

J


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

If it clicks when moving the steering wheel from side to side then I'd start by looking at the track rods and track rod ends; try grabbing hold of each front wheel and rocking it from side to side.

Play in drop links can usually be detected by getting the car on ramps, grabbing hold of each end of the anti-roll bar and pushing it up and down.

I had a heavy knocking / clunking on my front suspension some time ago and started, in desperation, to replace parts that I thought were ok.

In the end it turned out to be a shock absorber; if you can't find play in any of the joints then it may well be the same with yours.

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=149139&start=0&hilit=shock+absorber


----------



## G1T SR (Jan 9, 2011)

my knocking noise was a drop link , so got one from euro car parts ,something like £12


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

Did you get it sorted?


----------



## Rustytt (Mar 24, 2009)

I've got the same kind of knocking. Changing my drop links as soon as the rain stops going sideweays. :roll:


----------



## TH3UKRIDDL3R (May 2, 2009)

Rustytt said:


> I've got the same kind of knocking. Changing my drop links as soon as the rain stops going sideweays. :roll:


Its only the drop links... shouldn't take you that long & you'll only get a bit wet . I'll be changing ours in the week when the wheels come off for a brake change.


----------



## Kristian_TT (Oct 31, 2006)

Smeds said:


> Did you get it sorted?


Not yet. Had the struts of when fitting apex springs, and they seemed fine, so did the drop links. But I guess they can be broken despite of this?


----------



## LOWTT225 (Oct 13, 2008)

Check your sub frame bolts for tightness there are 4 of them, mine was knocking when braking and pulling away at times, when i fitted my 3" down pipe i noticed they weren't very tight all is ok now.


----------



## oohay32408 (Oct 20, 2010)

mine has started doing this also. i have some new struts already purchased that i will be putting on this week. if no help i will be doing the roll bar bushings, then if no luck..... i did notice my cv axle boot is torn on the pass side, but no noise or vibration yet.


----------



## oohay32408 (Oct 20, 2010)

where are sub frame bolts?


----------

